# Oakwood House, Briton Ferry - August 2015



## baal (Aug 31, 2015)

Its been a while since my last post, so heres one to start off. All credit for finding this goes to welsh_noir.
This is a house built in the early 1900's called Oakwood in Briton Ferry, Neath. It was built at the same time as the school that is next door, don't know if it has anything to do with the school though. 
Access was a pain as the house is completely surrounded by a wall of bramble bushes mixed in with trees and other plants.





At some time the house has been split into two, one side is smaller than the other and was maybe servants quarters. Quite a lot of damage as soon as you walk in, ceilings down, cupboards smashed and rubbish everywhere. Nearly all the rooms were full of rubbish stopping you from getting in to most of them. Some nice old rusty chandeliers hanging in most of the rooms.














The stairs is pretty rotten in places and the floor is not much better. The roof is nearly all open and there are slates from it are all over the floor. Again the rooms are full of rubbish with the ceilings down.









Up another flight of stairs takes you into the attic. Same story as the other floors, slate everywhere, rubbish and broken furniture.









On to the other side. Through the undergrowth past some sheds.




The larger side is much more decorative in its features, with a nice large room with a curved end looking out over the grounds and some seriously cracked paint on the walls. Off to one side is a small kitchen that is just full of junk like fridges. Cupboards still have dishes in them and cups hanging up on the wall.














Room to the other side is missing the wall, someone has smashed all the panels of it through and its rammed with rubbish. Rest of rooms are too full of rubbish to get in them. The front door and windows are still there behind the boards with the remnants of stainedglass in them.









Stairs on this side of house are much more grand, with a curved bottom and winding up to the next floor. Access to attic is by a ladder at the top of the stairs. One room had a big mural of palm trees on the wall, bit unexpected. Once again rooms have no ceilings and are full of rubbish, broken beds and teeth!!!!



















The amount of rubbish in this house is unbelievable and nearly everything is smashed, walls, ceilings and doors all broken, yet the toilet is still whole. Thats normally the first thing broken. Another strange thing is nearly all the mirrors in the house are still whole. Strange vandals.




Up the ladder and into the attic. The views from up there are amazing, looking out over the whole village. Again all the slate is over the floor, rubbish everywhere. On one wall is an old work bench with a few tools and books and toys on the floor and an old sewing machine table.














This house is pretty cool, it would have been amazing to live in it before it was abandoned. It has quite a bit of land with it and used to have a big pond but they have now built a house where that was. I asked a few mates of mine who live quite close to it and they remember it being raided several years back as they were growing cannabis in it, then a few years later armed police were there and took bags of guns out of it. 
If only the walls could talk.


----------



## krela (Aug 31, 2015)

Shame to see what was once a lovely house disintegrate. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 31, 2015)

Really enjoyed that report. Think you documented the mega-dereliction really well. Loved the commentary too.


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 31, 2015)

How could someone leave dentures behind? Great report


----------



## welsh_noir (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks for thecredit baal, i enjoied this one! shame i didnt have a camera with me and the battery on my phone died. typical me. some brilliant shots though!


----------



## smiler (Aug 31, 2015)

You made a fine job of that, I Loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## baal (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you for the comments everyone. Like I said it's been a while but there is more to come, got a few cool places to visit in the next week.


----------



## baal (Aug 31, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> How could someone leave dentures behind? Great report



Yeah they were a wierd find, all that destruction yet they were still together on top of the rubbish. Strange, maybe someone was trying them!! Haha.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

Well photographed report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## norman (Sep 1, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> How could someone leave dentures behind?



Hehe, maybe death came a-knocking!


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Sep 2, 2015)

Awewome Looking Place. Nice Report.


----------

